# some questions (with no offensive intended)



## CuongNhuka (Sep 11, 2005)

I have some questions for you folks that do Jeet Kune Do. I have a sinking feeling that i'm going to step on some toes, and let me assure you i'm not trying to. First. I've heard a few different things on what styles made Jeet Kune Do; I would like to know what they are, if at all possible. Next what does Jeet Kune do focus on. Meaning punching, kicking, from a clinch, or the ground. What weapons are taught? And the question I think is going to tick off a bunch of people, has Bruce lee ever been in a fight before? And I mean no disrespect to Bruce Lee, Jeet Kune Do, or any one that does the style. Although I suppose that Mr. lee said that Jeet Kune Do isn't a style. Either way. And once again I MEAN NO INSULT TO ANY ONE.



Sweet Brighit Bless your Blade,



John


----------



## Dancing Dragon (Sep 11, 2005)

Eh, I'm not offended, these are some good questions, and they should be asked and answered. Bruce Lee built JKD mainly off of Wing Chun, Western Boxing, Savate, Fencing, and Muay Thai. 

 And for the second question, Jeet Kune Do is the way of the intercepting fist, so you bascially take the guy out before he takes you out. His attack offers you the opportunity to intercept him. Do what you have to do to stop his assault, whether it's punching, kicking, ground-fighting, or clinching. Adapt to the situation. So the focus is to be prepared for all those situations.

 Third question. I can only speak from experience on weapons. I trained in kali sticks and the staff, and I'm currently working on the nunchaku. But I didn't learn those at JKD school, so I'm not certain exactly what weapons are used. I guess it differs from school to school.

 I've read that Bruce Lee has been in a few fights in his lifetime, but I've never seen a single fight of his. All I know is that his fighting method works. I've used it in street altercations and it is effective.


----------



## lonekimono10 (Sep 11, 2005)

good stuff, but also Mr Lee stopped by and knocked on the door of Mr Parker
  and got some kenpo under his belt(not martial arts belt)


----------



## arnisador (Sep 12, 2005)

I believe he learned about the martial arts business from Mr. Parker, but that he didn't take much away in terms of martial arts techniques. The techniques themselves are overwhelmingly from Wing Chun, Western and Thai boxing, Savate, and the ideas of Western fencing. Of course, thanks to Dan Inosanto there's also a heavy FMA influence.

I do not believe that Kenpo influenced the technical side of JKD to any great degree.


----------



## MA-Caver (Sep 12, 2005)

lonekimono10 said:
			
		

> good stuff, but also Mr Lee stopped by and knocked on the door of Mr Parker
> and got some kenpo under his belt(not martial arts belt)


rest assurred it was vice-versa... though according to Mr. Parker in his Infinite Insights book #1 he and Lee basically sat down and talked more than anything else.  See post #48 in this thread  for a more detailed account of those meetings... as written by Mr. Parker.


----------



## CuongNhuka (Sep 16, 2005)

thanks guys. i put the no offense intended because i thought i might tick someone off by asking if master lee was ever in a fight.

Sweet Brighit Bless your Blade,

John


----------

